# Dolby Digital Live für X-Fi Soundkarten



## Bullveyr (18. August 2008)

*Dolby Digital Live für X-Fi Soundkarten*

Wie es für August erwartet wurde, kann man nun bei Creative für X-Fi Soundkarten Dolby Digital Live für 4,72$ "nachkaufen".

Requirements:

1. Minimum System Requirements:

                Microsoft® Windows Vista® with Service Pack 1 or Windows® XP(x64, Service Pack 2 or Media Center Edition)
                Intel® Pentium® 4, AMD Athlon™ or equivalent processor, 1.6 GHz or faster

2. One of the following Sound Blaster X-Fi audio devices (equipped with Digital out):

                      + Sound Blaster X-Fi Elite Pro
                      + Sound Blaster X-Fi Platinum
                      + Sound Blaster X-Fi
                      + Sound Blaster X-Fi Fatal1ty
                      + Sound Blaster X-Fi Platinum Fatal1ty Champion Series
                      + Sound Blaster X-Fi XtremeMusic
                      + Sound Blaster X-Fi XtremeGamer Fatal1ty® Pro
                      + Sound Blaster X-Fi XtremeGamer

                Dolby Digital-equipped home theater system.

3. Software

                Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi series Driver 2.18.0004 or later versions.
                Creative Console Launcher 2.60.27 or later versions.
                Choose your product and download its driver and software application according to the instructions on http://us.creative.com/support/downloads/ 

4. Internet Connection

                for software purchase and activation.

Link


----------



## DF_zwo (18. August 2008)

*AW: Dolby Digital Live für X-Fi Soundkarten*

Oder man lädt sich einfach die Auzentech X-Fi Treiber herunter, entpackt das Archiv, pickt sich den DDL installer heraus, installiert DDL und freut sich, weil man nichts bezahlen musste


----------



## Bullveyr (18. August 2008)

*AW: Dolby Digital Live für X-Fi Soundkarten*

klar kann man das machen, man kann sich Spiele auch mit bittorent runterladen statt sie zu bezahlen oder man kann sich auch gleich ne Prelude im Laden klauen


----------

